# 2011-2012 Wyndham Member Directory



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 24, 2011)

I was given this link for the 2011-2012 Member Directory, not sure if it was posted elsewhere.

About me: We (wife and I) purchased 128000 Club Wyndham Plus points (Star Island) on eBay. Her family owns (just paid off their mortgage) Week 21 at Holiday Inn Orange Lake Resorts in Kissimmee FL. We might buy more points, but at $0.15/point at the resort (Developer), we'll buy resale.

TS


----------



## ronparise (Sep 24, 2011)

If you are a Wyndham points owner there is a link to this on The Wyndham members website..I have posted it several times , as have others, n answer to new owners questions and prospective owners questions, also as a citation to support answers qiven to questions posed here on tug

Unfortunately as time passes your post and mine and all of them fall down the list of posts  and it becomes difficult to find the links we have posted

There are "stickies" at the top of the Wyndham posts and a link to last years directory is there...perhaps a Mod, can add the link you have posted

By the way on the same page on the Wyndham website as this link, there is another link to an order form so you can get your paper copy of the directory


----------



## lprstn (Sep 24, 2011)

I personally wouldn't purchase at Orange lake as I trade into there all the time with my Wyndham. I find that for me a good compliment to my Wyndham is a point system or resort that give me places that I can't get to with Wyndham. Starwood does this and you can get those cheap. Or if I had to do it again I probably would have bought Hilton Points.


----------

